# utf8 problem wenn java deaktiviert ist



## gast88 (21. Nov 2006)

hallo,

warum wird mein text falsch dargestellt wenn java deaktiviert ist?
bei alle sonderzeichen wird sowas z.B. Ã¶ dargestellt.
der text wird in utf8 encodiert bzw decdodiert.

lg


----------



## Leroy42a (21. Nov 2006)

Meinst du nun Java oder JavaScript?


----------



## gast88 (21. Nov 2006)

javascript... aber da funzt es ja... nur halt nicht wenn ich <noscript> schreibe


----------

